# ID plant



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

From Indonesia, growth is slow.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Vadim, 

looks like a frond of a fern, with the tips still growing. Was it attached to a rhizom? If not, it may be also a liverwort. 
-Heiko


----------



## Vadim S (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello Heiko, without a rhizome.


----------

